# What makes footslogging SM lists work?



## UltraTacSgt (Jul 22, 2012)

What does it take to make a footslogging/infantry SM force work? 

I have Tacticals, Devastators, Scouts, AA Captain, PA Librarian, Sternguard, Tactical Terminators, Assault Marines, one Rhino, and two Speeders. I have heavy/special weapons enough to change loadouts and my speeders aren't glued yet so the weapons on them aren't set in stone either. I realize without armor saturation the speeders and rhino might get a lot of attention if I even take them. My list isn't set in stone either, these are just the models I own. 

I will, over time, keep collecting and eventually have armor, dreads, and infantry to make different lists; but for now I'm a college student who can only get a new unit every once in a while so I'd like to make what I have work, at least until I can grow my force. Games are mostly casual FLGS, but I'd like to be at least somewhat competitive. 

So what are some guidelines or things to keep in mind on making a footslogging list work? 

Can it be as simple as having three tac squads, a jump captain w/ assault marine entourage, 5 sternguard, and 5 tac terms march up the field while sniper scouts, devs, and maybe a HW tac combat squad sit back and camp objectives/shoot? 

Can infantry based footslogging lists be viable in an all comers sense at a less than hyper-competitive level? 

What makes footslogging lists work?


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

Entirely footslogging lists are not (and will not be during 6th) competitive in the true sense of the word. They will not win tournaments.

However for going toe to toe down at your local store, there are two things to bear in mind:

1. Saturation. The strength of power armour is that each guy is actually fairly hard to get rid of, and is decently multipurpose. Take as many bodies as you can. Minimal spend on wargear and toys. Sergeants get a combi-weapon at best, but more often naked. Meltaguns and Flamers, Missile Launchers and Multi-Meltas. Fit in as much anti-tank as you can, as you'll have enough bolters to take care of most infantry. Never take 10 man Dev squads if you can avoid it - they're almost entirely wasted points.

2. Have enough offensive strength to be able to reach out to an objective in your opponents table half. Generally this means Assault Terminators with Storm Shields, possibly with a Librarian attached. Alternatively some kind of drop pod element, such as Sternguard and a Tac Squad both in pods. Something with mobility and punch enough to take a flank in combination with your shooting base.


----------



## kavyanshrike (Sep 10, 2011)

if you deep strike the termies and use land speeders that may distract them enough for the rest of your forces to advance the then you may be able to get everything else up to be able to put damage into them


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Terminators are far more efficient than Tacticals. For 25pts, you can take a Power Fist on your Tactical Marine. For 24pts, a Terminator gains +1 attack, a Storm Bolter, a Power Fist, a 2+ save, a 5+ invulnerable save, and deep strike capabilities. He loses his Grenades (useless in Terminator Armour), Scoring (the only real drawback) and ability to run enemies down in close combat (but he can actually win combat, which is a big plus).

As such, I'd say that 3 Tactical Squads with Flamer and Multi-Melta is certainly the limit at 2000pts. That's 6 Scoring Units without wasting too many points on inefficient Tactical Marines.

Midnight


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

MidnightSun said:


> As such, I'd say that 3 Tactical Squads with Flamer and Multi-Melta is certainly the limit at 2000pts. That's 6 Scoring Units without wasting too many points on inefficient Tactical Marines.


The trick is getting at least one of those 5-man units to survive mid-table (if not enemy deployment zone) until potentially turn 7. Terminators are fine, but when 5/6 of all games revolve around your ability to take and hold objectives, overspending on Elites is a bad plan. At least Attack Bikes and Devs (both decent choices) score in their respective missions (Scouring/Big Guns)

Regarding Tac Marines vs Termies, remember you're paying over double the points for a mere 16% increase in survivability, lose Combat Squadding, and every turn not spent killing things is a huge hit to your army. When 5 Terminators just move and run, you lose 200pts minimum of effectiveness. When a combat squad moves and runs you lose about 100pts, if that, from your shooting/assault phases.

If he's wanting to go real foot horde I'd suggest 3 Tacs and 10 sniper scouts at 2k.

Alternatively you could look at BA or Wolves for better power armoured Troops, either Assault Marines or Grey Hunters respectively. Both choices are more efficient than Tacs, but cheaper than Termies/Sternguard.


----------



## KAPcom (Jul 17, 2012)

Honestly, you've got some good units already. Before you go and buy some more, take a look at what you've got. Tactical marines are great: they're resilient, and 3+ saves are nothing to scoff at. However, they're not going to survive if they take the brunt of the enemy's shooting. Taking your land speeders, jump captain, and assault marines and putting them straight in your opponents face turn one will really buy you some time to get the rest of your army positioned where you like.

Infiltrating the scouts to a ruin objective or otherwise 4+ cover save with camo cloaks and Telion (which if you don't have, would be a good investment) will give them 2+ cover saves, which is a great thing to have. Finally, since you have a single rhino, you can use the assault marines and speeders to escort your tact. squad in the rhino to a middle objective.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Sethis said:


> The trick is getting at least one of those 5-man units to survive mid-table (if not enemy deployment zone) until potentially turn 7. Terminators are fine, but when 5/6 of all games revolve around your ability to take and hold objectives, overspending on Elites is a bad plan. At least Attack Bikes and Devs (both decent choices) score in their respective missions (Scouring/Big Guns)


Why do you need so many units to take 1 objective? 6 combat squads is more than enough scoring.



Sethis said:


> Regarding Tac Marines vs Termies, remember you're paying over double the points for a mere 16% increase in survivability, lose Combat Squadding, and every turn not spent killing things is a huge hit to your army. When 5 Terminators just move and run, you lose 200pts minimum of effectiveness. When a combat squad moves and runs you lose about 100pts, if that, from your shooting/assault phases..


As I said, you pay less than the points for a Power Fist and gain a Fist, Storm Bolter, 2+ save, 5+ invuln, etc. You do keep Combat Squadding. 3+ to 2+ is not a flat 16% survivability - it's an 86% increase in protection against Inferno Bolts, Baleflamers, Battle Cannons, Reaper Launchers, Power Swords, and many other weapons.



Sethis said:


> Alternatively you could look at BA or Wolves for better power armoured Troops, either Assault Marines or Grey Hunters respectively. Both choices are more efficient than Tacs, but cheaper than Termies/Sternguard.


I'd agree with this. Wolves and Grey Knights both make good foot lists.

Midnight


----------



## UltraTacSgt (Jul 22, 2012)

I appreciate all the constructive input.

Even before asking this question I had a hunch that an all footslogging list wasn't really going to cut it, but I figured I'd ask before I bought more models.

I am starting to think that I need to invest in a Drop Pod, Armor, or Rhino/Razor Transport element. Or some combination of the three. As the strength of C:SM is balanced lists and not PA foot horde.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

For a Power-Armoured foot force, Space Wolves would be a much better bet. 2 Special Weapons per squad, close combat weapons for everyone, and Long Fangs make it a moe viable choice.

Midnight


----------



## kavyanshrike (Sep 10, 2011)

KAPcom said:


> Honestly, you've got some good units already. Before you go and buy some more, take a look at what you've got. Tactical marines are great: they're resilient, and 3+ saves are nothing to scoff at. However, they're not going to survive if they take the brunt of the enemy's shooting. Taking your land speeders, jump captain, and assault marines and putting them straight in your opponents face turn one will really buy you some time to get the rest of your army positioned where you like.
> 
> Infiltrating the scouts to a ruin objective or otherwise 4+ cover save with camo cloaks and Telion (which if you don't have, would be a good investment) will give them 2+ cover saves, which is a great thing to have. Finally, since you have a single rhino, you can use the assault marines and speeders to escort your tact. squad in the rhino to a middle objective.


or just use a dark elder tactic of hide and so avoiding all forms of enemy shooting forcing them to either manouvere to a better firing position or for them to come closer to you and then your assault marines and captain can destroy them


----------

